

Check-in to Foursquare by scanning QR codes with quiQR - mtholking
http://quiqr.posterous.com/check-in-to-foursquare-by-scanning-qr-codes-w

======
josiet
I tried quiQR and it works really well!! It is a fast way to check-in to
Foursquare.

